# Can you reduce the Nicotene strength?



## DarkSide (22/6/15)

Hi to all members
Still a noob and so when I purchased the Beard Vape juices, I purchased these in 18mg strength, now just too strong / high nic content. Is there a way to reduce the nic content, either be adding pure PG or VG? I know this will mute the taste but what other way is there for these commercial juices to be cut.
Thanks


----------



## Andre (22/6/15)

Yes, you can add PG/VG, which will mute the flavour a bit, but if you do not take it down by more than 6 mg, it should still be ok. Otherwise you buy the lowest mg available in the same juice and dilute with that.
There are calculators available to tell you exactly how much to add.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (22/6/15)

I buy 18 mg 5 Pawns and VG it down to 6mg..In the end you have 90ml of juice..take 5ml and try..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (22/6/15)

Go to the Supermarket or chemist and buy Dolly Varden Glycerine...It works 100%I actually prefere it to Other B.P grade Glycerine.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Hi to all members
> Still a noob and so when I purchased the Beard Vape juices, I purchased these in 18mg strength, now just too strong / high nic content. Is there a way to reduce the nic content, either be adding pure PG or VG? I know this will mute the taste but what other way is there for these commercial juices to be cut.
> Thanks



As @Andre and @Gert_Koen has stated, it's very easy to do and, depending on the intensity of the juice flavour and how much you dilute by, won't mute it too badly.

Here's what you do:

Get some VG - Dolly Varden or buy some from one of the vendors (diluting with PG will give better flavour, but it will make the juice quite harsh on your throat)

To get it down to 12mg add 1 part VG to 2 parts juice (ex. 5ml VG to 10ml juice).
To go down to 9 mg add 1 part VG to 1 part juice (ex. 5ml VG to 5ml juice) - will mute flavours, but can turn out okay.
To get down to 6mg add 2 parts VG to 1 part juice (ex. 10ml VG to 5ml juice) - this will mute the flavour quite noticably.

Once mixed, put some warm (not boiling, but fairly hot) water in a container. 
Now place the mixture (inside a glass bottle) into the warm water - I prefer to not submerge the cap of the bottle as water might leak inside if it's not sealed 100%.
Leave it inside for a few minutes.
Now take it out and shake the crap out of it.
Repeat this step a few times (depending on your level of patience).
Finally let it stand for a hour or so.

Then vape it...just beware that you've now increased the viscosity of the juice (I think Bear is high VG anyway) so make sure you use it in a device that can handle higher VG juices 

Do little test batches first, to get the process down and find what level works for your juice

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/6/15)

To all the members and again @free3dom .... THANK YOU, I have ordered both PG and VG from Skyblue, with some other goodies...Really appreciate the advice.
Kind Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> To all the members and again @free3dom .... THANK YOU, I have ordered both PG and VG from Skyblue, with some other goodies...Really appreciate the advice.
> Kind Regards



Always a pleasure, let us know how it turns out 

PS: Since you got both PG and VG, what you can do is use them at 50/50 for the mixing (instead of using just VG). That should cut down a bit on flavour loss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/6/15)

@free3dom My "text book" called Freedoms Advice (folder on my main pc) is getting quite big, please advise is I am infringing on any copyright issues or if I must start the royalty cheques???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> @free3dom My "text book" called Freedoms Advice (folder on my main pc) is getting quite big, please advise is I am infringing on any copyright issues or if I must start the royalty cheques???





Just keep the... uhm... "other stuff" out of that folder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> To all the members and again @free3dom .... THANK YOU, I have ordered both PG and VG from Skyblue, with some other goodies...Really appreciate the advice.
> Kind Regards



Hi @DarkSide, you should try diluting it with PG/VG and then just with pure VG - vape both - and see what you prefer 

Id be curious to hear what you prefer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (23/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Just keep the... uhm... "other stuff" out of that folder



@free3dom But I am still waiting on "the other stuff" that you promised!

Will follow your instructions and that of @Silver and will let you know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (24/6/15)

free3dom said:


> As @Andre and @Andre
> 
> Here's what you do:
> 
> ...




@free3dom and @Silver and @Andre Thank You My Masters... followed your instructions and all three of my Beard Vape Co Juices have been reduced to about 6mg nic strength, with the VG/PG blend, still great taste and just a tad extra clouds, so happy I could cry!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> @free3dom and @Silver and @Andre Thank You My Masters... followed your instructions and all three of my Beard Vape Co Juices have been reduced to about 6mg nic strength, with the VG/PG blend, still great taste and just a tad extra clouds, so happy I could cry!!!



Happy to hear it worked out well, and the added benefit of this is - moar juice


----------

